# ISIS In Southeast Asia: Philippines Battles Growing Threat



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

"What's happening in Mindanao is no longer a rebellion of Filipino citizens. It has transmogrified into invasion by foreign terrorists," said Philippines Solicitor General Jose Calida during a press briefing last week. "They want to create Mindanao as part of the caliphate." Read More Here

(source: CNN)

So where next? Manila, Subic, Angeles, Baguio even? Looks to me like we are in for the long haul and hope the US doesn't have to clean house here as well.


----------



## QuenTin2017 (May 29, 2017)

I don't think that Duterte will allow that to happen. Here in Bohol, last month it was successfully demonstrated on how to deal with those scumbags.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

From today's Manila Times... Kinda says it all...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Red Alert now issued today in the Bicol region (Southern Luzon).

Southern Luzon Command placed under red alert â€”AFP spokesman | News | GMA News Online


----------

